# Start the Double-Dong Tomorrow...



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Hi all,

Any input welcome; tomorrow I start driving for Lyft as well. I was green-lit last week but wanted to use my off-day (today, Monday) to get all set up re a dual output charger, vent-mounted holder for my Galaxy Nexus (for Lyft) and getting the cables dressed sanely. Here's a pic of my interior; thank God I have a built-in GPS (Honda Civic Hybrid 2007) so now I've got three screens to maintain. Good thing in my 'other line' I'm a mixer (sound I mean) so I'm used to a lot of bells & whistles. Apologies for the crappiness of the photo as I had to take it w/ what I had left; in this case my old MyTouch 3G:


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

You are prepared for an Uber Lyftoff!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Good one GJ!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Very cool. I keep the phones low so the people behind me can't tell I'm Ubering.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Very cool. I keep the phones low so the people behind me can't tell I'm Ubering.


Yes stealth is key in this age of angry cabbies....

Geek, I use to hang my Uber Phone off the rear view mirror with a Bondi brand clip, worked great, but at that height I got too much attention. I eventually with vent clips.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Now I've just got to mount the HUD for the headlight mounted mini-guns and I'm set... What I REALLY need are three selectable ejection seats!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Now I've just got to mount the HUD for the headlight mounted mini-guns and I'm set... What I REALLY need are three selectable ejection seats!


You don't have the ejection seats yet? Oh, you will get them when you get your Lyft welcome kit along with the stache.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Lou,

What do you do about the emasculating 'stache?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

And for the mini's should I use (for night-time effect) red tracers or green? Decisions decisions...


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Lou,
> 
> What do you do about the emasculating 'stache?


First you don't get it for a while and then when it comes somehow it just gets stolen or lost or something. I can't figure it out.  My grandson loves it. I think he must have taken it home with him.  I bet we could come up with a big long thread of excuses why we are not sporting the stache.

I'm just going to start telling every rider that they are my very first Lyft ride. Then when they ask about the stache I will tell them I am new and haven't got it yet. They will also be more lenient and understanding of any navigation errors etc.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Don't forget to hang this off the headrests toward the back seat:


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

Tipping is not a midnight cow field pastime.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Thanks *SC*. I can always count on you! *Lou*: grandkids? WTF? *Zaner*: I'm from MN; sure it is! Full disclosure: I've never done it.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Spray paint the stache black.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

SC_Uber,

In your avatar photo is that you on the far right? That would make you my doppelgänger! Scary huh?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Joanne,

I once saw someone w/ a very tasteful (and blessedly small) stache on the front of their rear-view mirror. Still noticeable but not a screamer.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Mustache Christmas ornament?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Here you go! Put a sticker on the back of the rear view or on the corner of the windshield.










http://www.thehouseofbachelorette.c...che_Stickers_p/stickr0pkmust.htm#.U5aPcNq9KK0


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

The Geek said:


> SC_Uber,
> 
> In your avatar photo is that you on the far right? That would make you my doppelgänger! Scary huh?


Geek,

that would be a young Anthony Edwards to the far right, Eric Stoltz at center, and of course Mr. Penn AKA Spicoli sitting on the left with "Assassinate Lincoln" badges on his Vans....


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm expecting a full report !

Good luck


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

Yea - hows the double dong going?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Well, lets put it this way. I live in K-Town and every morning I make my destination Union Station which isn't far. Haven't made it there yet. I've literally had at most 5 minutes down-time; maybe ten at most. Almost like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## kp714 (Jun 13, 2014)

How long did your final review take, I passed my background check for lyft and the final review has taken 4 days so far


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

About 4 days. I think. I bet you'll hear tomorrow. Also, my 'green-light' came as an SMS long before the email; like by a day.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I just kept checking the app. My Lyft mentor gave me that tip.


----------



## kp714 (Jun 13, 2014)

Holy crap you guys reply quickly. Ya I check the app a few times a day. I'm an Orange County driver but go to Long Beach for rides. Mainly work Fri Sat nights 10pm-3am


----------

